

Show HN: Bookmarklet to show a website to someone without screencapturetool - Databay
http://www.databay.de/showsite/

======
acturbo
This is very cool. My only comment, i would consider changing or adding to
your description, "Present any website without additional software!" something
like, "remote website presentations - nothing to install". It took me a bit to
grasp why this tool would be useful. It's for doing remote website-only
presentations.

I can see this working well with online presentation services such as
<http://www.rvl.io/>, <https://presentate.com/>, <https://speakerdeck.com/>,
<https://www.lucidchart.com/>, <http://www.slid.us/> etc. Or build-your-own
tools like <http://jmpressjs.github.io/customize/>, <http://flowtime-
js.marcolago.com/>, <http://imakewebthings.com/deck.js/>, etc.

------
Databay
There is no need for VNC or Teamviewer any more if you just want to show
someone a website. Copy the bookmark, go to your site, click onto the
bookmark. A window opens and the site you are looking at will be rendered.
There is a link which you can provide to your customer to see what you see.

------
johnmurch
Awesome tool - love it! Reminds me of <https://lilnub.com>

